# Installing iOs 6 on iPod Touch 4G



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, so I just found my iPod Touch 4G, 32GB model, after a couple of months. Lost it in my own house. I want to update it to iOS 6, and it's on iOs 5.1 right now. I connected it to my laptop, got iTunes downloading it, backed up my iPod and then chose to update it.

Halfway through it gives me the, "An unknown error occured (6)" message. I tried reconnecting it and it just gives me: "iTunes has detected an iPod in recovery mode. You must restore it to use it with iTunes." *** Apple!

Now my iPod is stuck on the screen that has the picture of a USB pointing to iTunes. Tried reconnecting it, no luck. Do I have to restore it? And what the heck went wrong?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The iPod went into DFU mode which now means it must be restored to get it out of it.


----------



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Right, I restored, thankfully the backup worked, but all my apps are gone. Oh well. Apps are dispensible, my photos aren't.

I tried to jailbreak it with redsnow, and it got stuck in recovery mode. How do I get out of recovery mode?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Same way. Restore. Try to use GreenPosion instead.


----------



## Fireblazex3 (Apr 8, 2011)

Did all that, but it doesn't go into DFU mode. It always either goes into Recovery mode or says "no device detected". It's infuriating! I tried GreenPosion but it tells me that I have to do an offer and the offers don't work.


----------



## adamsmith0123 (Feb 7, 2013)

Try to enter it again in DFU mode and restore it. Check the process here on how to put it in DFU mode: Put iPhone in DFU Mode Enter DFU mode on iPad iPod Touch for Jailbreak


----------

